# Specialty throwdown poll



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey everyone I want to know if you would participate in specialty throwdowns. These would require special equipment and or specialty cooks. I have listed a few that I could think of. I really don't want to limit participation but I think that every once in a while these could be fun. The poll is open and you can vote for more than one.

Thanks Throwdown Master Case


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 20, 2017)

Case, what does "Head N tails" mean?

Also, how does one participate in a smoke build throwdown? Build a new smoker just for the throwdown? Or just show off your build?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 20, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Case, what does "Head N tails" mean?
> 
> Also, how does one participate in a smoke build throwdown? Build a new smoker just for the throwdown? Or just show off your build?


Heads to tails would be anything off the wall, like what is seen in the Nose to tails Forum. Smokes specializing in organs. tonugue, heads, etc...

More than likely the smoker build throw down would be the finished product (not specifically built for the throwdown). Some of the rules wouldn't work and if there is enough interest I would amend them for this type of throwdown.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 20, 2017)

Why are there six different "throwdown" threads??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 20, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> Why are there six different "throwdown" threads??



Because not everyone reads the Throwdown forum. I posted in the forums related to the poll.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 23, 2017)

I just tried to vote Case but was told a system error wouldn't let me.

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2017)

Working ok just now....JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 23, 2017)

The Sous Vide one is the only one I could do.


----------

